

Don’t Break the Build: A Developer’s Guide to Care-Free Commits - DavidCShepherd
http://tasktop.com/blog/mylyn/change-set

======
MaysonL
How not to break the build: make commits transactions.

If they break the build, back them out, just like any other failing database
transaction.

(Of course, to do this, you have to have a build process that doesn't take all
day, combined with tests that will catch breaking commits.)

------
jongraehl
I like the idea, but isn't it possible to monitor files for changes by _any_
program, so that this isn't tied to Eclipse or one of finite other
environments?

~~~
moe
Well, it's called a DVCS. There you commit locally and _test_ your commit
before pushing it upstream.

I must say I'm a bit baffled to see such an elaborate (yet horrible)
workaround for a minor problem that has been solved 5 years ago.

But I guess the photo gives it away...

------
prodigal_erik
How do you know the changes you do check in actually work without the changes
you don't check in? "git stash" or "hg shelve" seem much less sketchy.

